# Otocinclus bioload?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I was just wondering how much of a bioload otocinclus have? I have read that they don't have much. Dose that mean you can have as much as you want? I just don't want to have to many fish, that's why I am asking. Plus I am trying to decide if I should get rid of my otos and get some nerite snails. Thanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The hard part about otos is having enough food for them, they are also schooling so 6 should be the smallest number you should have.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya, I have 3, but if I decided to keep them then I was going to get 6 or more. Thats why I was wondering if they had much of an impact bioload wise. If I get more I would probably need to figure how to get them to eat prepared foods because so far they have lived on the algae that in the tank. My tank is 75 gallons and is between moderately and heavily planted. I plan on having 5 turquoise rainbows, 5 banded rainbows, 2 (maybe) angels, and 4 female bettas. Or something along the lines of this stocking. How many otos could I have with this stocking?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Almost negligible in normal numbers. They clean more than they make dirty IME.


----------

